

Google Offers Free License To Patented Atom Based APIs Extensions - vikrantsharma1
http://www.betadaily.com/2008/04/02/google-offers-free-license-to-patented-atom-based-apis-extensions/

======
pius
Nice to see they're doing the ethically right (and financially prudent) thing
on this one.

